# Section of ear fringe missing!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He's not cocking his head because you're looking at him funny, he's cocking his head because one side is heavier now lol




Haa, just kidding. Hate to break it to ya, but it's going to take awhile to grow back!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ohh poor Chagall! Gosh, just when he was having so much fun outside, and he gets into trouble! I'm sure he still looks cute - I would love him to death!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I _knew it_, *Fluffyspoos*, I just had to hear it from someone else. Boo-hiss, that ear fringe hair of his I'll miss! Oh well, he wasn't harmed (though he screamed like a screech owl) so all's well that in the end will be well...day one of the-return-of-the-fringe countdown! And thanks, I needed the laugh about his head tilt!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

fluffyspoos is right, it'll take ages to grow in 2+ inches. BUT, the good thing is that you won't realise how long it takes! In one month you'll be used to his current look and they'll have grown a little in that month as well, and it really won't take too long before they appear 'long' again, even if they're not at their previous long length!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh poor Chagall! Hopefully it will grow back quickly, but the good news it will grow back, even if it takes a while!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

sadly too long- although i keep bella's ears 'short' she had a good 2-3" all over on her ears. then a puppy chewed the end *sigh* right to the bottom of the flap. so close i actually had trouble getting the other side that short (and straight- what's with that- so perfectly straight across!)


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Chagall is perfect, I think he is soooooo lovely


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your understanding and concerned "ears" on this one! Well, I actually took Chagall to the groomer yesterday to have his ears fixed up as well as possible. I have to say when he came out I smiled; he looked like a puppy again with short ears. But boy, do miss those long, silky, lovely, silver fringes! Later when we were out walking several people stopped to admire him (just stating the facts here, it happens often!) and tell me how "pretty" his is. To other than a poodle person this would be no "tragedy," I realize. The groomer did a good job, considering, but Chagall lost LOTS of length and his right ear just isn't as full as his left. Do I obsess or what? Yup! Does my dear husband even notice the difference? _Not at all!_ I must say this gives me a whole new appreciation for all you amazing people who show your dogs. I would never survive that!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised, and Chagall's ears will grow quickly. I'm always amazed at how fast my two rugrat's coats and ears grow!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think we need some pictures of Chagall's new ear style. I bet he looks adorable.

I have always kept Jäger’s ears short and they were starting to get longer and I toyed with the idea of growing them out, but then I noticed I didn't like how they dipped into his water and food bowls and got a little "crunchy" on the ends so I cut them short again!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Look on the bright side......at least it is only the ears! Once evened out, they will gradually grow back to the length you're wanting. 
Like everyone told me when Ruby got scalped.......it WILL grow back! LOL!
Believe me , I feel your pain!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> Maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised, and Chagall's ears will grow quickly. I'm always amazed at how fast my two rugrat's coats and ears grow!


You are such a sweetheart to say what you did, *georgiapeach*! I've been telling myself the same thing...he's a hairy little beastie and they'll grow in fast. It's so helpful to hear it from someone else, though. Thank you!! Happily, I'm starting to think he looks kinda cute with short ears, this may become his summer hair style so when he goes swimming he won't come in and swab my floors with his long ear fringe!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> I think we need some pictures of Chagall's new ear style. I bet he looks adorable.


Funny you should say that *PaddleAddict,* I thought the same thing today! I will post photos of him in a day or so. You can tell me what you honestly think. I actually think he looks cute, like he did when he was a puppy. I've also noticed how nice it is not to have food and water "chandeliers" hanging off his ears-_-much_ cleaner!! He's sleeping now or I'd take his picture, he had a "hard day" of chomping on a peanut butter-filled kong, playing with some new Tuffy toys sent to him by a wonderful PF friend, then a two hour walk with me and a game of catch the ball/frisbee/bouncing rubber bone toy. My husband says, "This dog would be nuts to run away from home, he has it so good!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Luckily, Chagall's isn't vein. I'm not good with a camera, and he's not he's not put-off by the bizarre angles I manage to get. The 2nd and 3rd pictures show the uneven ears; the others show his new short-eared look. Is he still cute? Yessssssssss! Do I miss the fringe; yup, but I'm being a big girl about it now, _mostly!_


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Ouch! So hard to give up that beautiful growth! But when ever I take off a hunk of length, its kind of a breath of fresh air I wansn't expecting! No more wet ears from drinking or food in the fringe! Plus, I think its a cute, younger look! 
He really did get a good chunk of hair removed didn't he, wow. No wonder you were bummed and wondering what to do. He looks great though, such a beautiful boy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> He's not cocking his head because you're looking at him funny, he's cocking his head because one side is heavier now lol


ound:
_
Sorry Chagall! I couldn't help it. Sometimes humor is the best thing to help us through unhappy moments like these.

Sorry too that he lost a chunk of hair. That is so very disheartening. And, yes it does take some time to grow back. 

Have you tried putting something over his head and neck when out in the wild? I know many have suggested a cut off sweatshirt sleeve for this. Also, you might want to band his ear hair to protect it and help it grow in faster.

Looking forward to seeing the 'new' Chagall when you post pics._


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Luckily, Chagall's isn't vein. I'm not good with a camera, and he's not he's not put-off by the bizarre angles I manage to get. The 2nd and 3rd pictures show the uneven ears; the others show his new short-eared look. Is he still cute? Yessssssssss! Do I miss the fringe; yup, but I'm being a big girl about it now, _mostly!_


Chagall looks just DARLING with his shorter ears!!! I know they look short to you, but they are still so much longer than my little man's ears. They look long to me!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I think Chagall looks as handsome as ever!! His long fringe will be back before you know it! I love, love the way he squints his eyes in some of his pictures!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You all made me feel so much better!

*Spoowhisperer*: So good of you to feel Chagall's pain ("_ouch_" indeed!) and to care. (You probably heard him shriek from where you are.) I am glad you see his beauty, long or short eared! And you're right about the upside to this; after our walk in the woods today there wasn't one dead leaf hanging from his (short) ears. He usually "vacuums" the forest!
*
Spoospirit*: Great ideas about protecting his ears in the future. I'll look through past posts to learn how to band his ears. Meanwhile, I'll "cannabolize" a sweatshirt to cover them. And BTW, I laughed my butt off at *fluffyspoo*'s clever, funny remark. It really gave me a lift when I needed it.

*PaddleAddict*: You are a terrific fellow mini parent; thanks for seeing the best in my little silver man. I giggled about his ears looking "long" to you. I guess fringe length is in the eye of the beholder! 

*Cavon*: You know Finnegan is Chagall's topknot and ear model, and we'd gotten so very close to his style! Arrg! Oh well, something to work toward, longer hair! Poor Chagall was squinting in the photos because mean mommy hauled his snugly butt out of bed at 5:00 a.m. to take the "damaged ear fringe" pictures. I just had to "study" them to decide what to do!

You all are showing me another big benefit of poodle love; good poodle people being there to support you when you need it. Thanks a million!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chagall looks once again like a youngster! And he looks good no matter what. You'll be so used to his new look in a few days you won't be pining for that lost hair (oh, well, maybe just a little pining)!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Chagall looks once again like a youngster! And he looks good no matter what. You'll be so used to his new look in a few days you won't be pining for that lost hair (oh, well, maybe just a little pining)!


*
amerique2*: _You're so right!!_ Chagall looks just about "normal" to me once again, though more youthful as you said. (He's 22 months old, really, how much more "youthful looking" could he get?! lol!)


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I think Chagall looks great. Your "short" ears are still long ears compared to where I keep Dante's!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> I think Chagall looks great. Your "short" ears are still long ears compared to where I keep Dante's!


So nice of you to say! And I have to say "short ears" are _really_ growing on me. Dante looks adorable in his avatar photo. I have the same "king of the bed" pose picture of Chagall somewhere.


----------

